# Modern Arnis Minute site is live!



## James Miller (Apr 11, 2011)

For those whom are following Datu Hartman's Modern Arnis series on You  Tube, the Modern Arnis Minute site is now open. This will make for  easier viewing. Here is the link http://modernarnisminute.com/   I hope you enjoy!


----------

